# New Mod



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Great FFF mod...But I prefer the dial with date window...everything else is sooo cool!Congratulations!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Now where have I seen that mod before recently ? http://forums.watchuseek.com/f74/fifty-five-fathoms-water-shots-537064.html :grin:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Now where have I seen that mod before recently ? http://forums.watchu...ots-537064.html :grin:


its nice aint it??

although ive been looking at the helson homage and think that that one looks uber coolio


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought the original looked good










but I have to admit it looks the dog wotsits with that dial B)



mrteatime said:


>


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

shawn that is very close to being perfect. i love the ff homages prs50 and the new helson skindiver are both very nice watches in their own right and are probably the best compliment to one of the nicest watches ever made.

if you could put a radio active symbol over the automatik text it could be a winner.

well done mate you have cracked it havent you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Shaun thats nice ,dont know what it is about the 5 number on ther original dial but i see it and think baby seiko bay seiko :to_become_senile:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

From the title of the thread, and your recent plea, I thought that you'd had greatness responsibility suddenly thrust upon you 

Thats a nice classy looking mod, but your usual trademarks are missing..... please don't tell me you've painted the caseback Orange.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That's nice, great work.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

saving that for the tuna......wait until you see that mudder


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks brilliant.

Can you get that dial with silver markings? Tempting to do that to my black/silver version.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> if you could put a radio active symbol over the automatik text it could be a winner.


Seen something like that on another Seiko 55 Fathoms mod on WUS: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/**sold**fs-seiko-snzh55j1-aka-5-fathoms-custom-dial-517589.html

I think the dial version Shawn chose looks far better. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


>


I think Shawn that`s the first of your mods that I`d like to actually own, very nice B)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like it Shawn, I don't normally like diver style watches, but that looks classy and I'd be happy to wear it any time. :notworthy:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, I like how that humble Seiko 5 becomes a better Fifty Fathoms than the overpriced Blancpain revival. Great mod, I'm impressed.

Is this a IWW job? They're right down the road IIRC.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Is that one yours? Looks super cool. Is that the dial from the polish guy or is everybody knocking them out now?

Cant bring myself to have my blue one done, i really like it standard too..


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> Wow, I like how that humble Seiko 5 becomes a better Fifty Fathoms than the overpriced Blancpain revival. Great mod, I'm impressed.
> 
> Is this a IWW job? They're right down the road IIRC.


Shawn the best mod you have done so far,and i can't see any orange.

bowie


----------

